# 4. Bad Harzburger "Bioracer" Bike Marathon



## Harzerbub (4. Februar 2012)

4. Bad Harzburger "Bioracer" Bike Marathon
Auch dieses Jahr wieder am Start. 
Wir freuen uns auf Euch ! 
Eim Mountain Bike Rennen erster Klasse. 1. Wertungslauf für den Harzer Mountainbike Cup 2012 Veranstalter ist die Nordharzer RSG und das Nordharzer Racing Team in  Zusammenarbeit mit der Stadtmarketing Bad Harzburg und der Fa. Bioracer  aus Belgien. !. Rennen im Harzer Mountainbike Cup 2012 . Die Mountainbike Rennserie in Norddeutschland. 17 km Rundkurs 549 hm 30% Trail Anteil. Sehr schöne schnelle Downhill  Passagen. Eine Strecke die fordert, aber auch jede menge Spass macht.  Ständig steigende Teilnehmerzahlen belegen das. Eine gute Organisation  und eine Spitzenlocation runden das Angebot ab. Auch in diesem Jahr schon am Sonnabend Kids und Schüler Rennen. Der Harz wird oft unterschätzt, dieses Rennen ist eine Reise wert und  wird viele überzeugen. Teamwertung und Ü 50 Wertung auf der 51km Runde        

Grüße aus den Harzbergen 
Axel Bues 
Nordharzer RSG
http://www.mtb-bad-harzburg.de/


----------



## Harzerbub (4. Februar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maracuja10 (6. Februar 2012)

*Bin zum ersten Mal dabei. Freu mich schon *


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Februar 2012)

@ Harzerbub

wann geht den die seite mit allen infos zum harzer mtb cup 2012 online?


----------



## Harzerbub (7. Februar 2012)

Hallo und Grüße 

Auf die Seiten des Harzer Mountainbike Cups habe ich  und unsere Veransatltung leider keinen Einfluß.
Tut mir leid  !
Eine Neuerung ist auf jeden Fall Die Ü 50 wertung Mittelstrecke im Cup !!
Und es gibt eine neue Punkteverteilung über den 25. Platz hinaus .
Axel


----------



## Harzerbub (7. Februar 2012)

Na da freuen wir uns doch auch auf Dich  

Grüße Axel


----------



## Harzerbub (7. Februar 2012)

By the way .... Die Anmeldung ist "ONLINE"
Gruß Axel 
abonniert unseren Newsletter auf unserer Seite www.mtb-bad-harzburg.de


----------



## Maracuja10 (7. Februar 2012)

Ich werd mich in den nächsten Tagen mal anmelden 

Weisst du zufällig wann nun genau das Rennen in Braunlage ist? Im Internet findet man teilweise den 23.06 und auch den 30.06. Was stimmt denn?

Gruß, Christian


----------



## Harzerbub (7. Februar 2012)

also ohne Gewähr am 30. 06.  mein Wissenstand


----------



## FLO HH (7. Februar 2012)

@axel...
ist die strecke inzwischen technisch für einen nicht so geübten zu anspruchsvoll???

gruß


----------



## Glitscher (7. Februar 2012)

Harzerbub schrieb:


> also ohne Gewähr am 30. 06.  mein Wissenstand



DAS wär ja geil, denn dann kann man am 23. die mad east fahrn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maracuja10 (7. Februar 2012)

30.06 würde mir auch gut passen 

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Harzerbub (7. Februar 2012)

FLO HH schrieb:


> @axel...
> ist die strecke inzwischen technisch für einen nicht so geübten zu anspruchsvoll???
> 
> gruß


   Hallo Floh  Die Strecke hat schon einen gewissen Anspruch. Ist aber technisch auch nicht so schwer das man sie nicht fahren könnte .
Wir werden auch noch offizielle Streckenbesichtigungen durchführen sei dann dabei . Info auf www.mtb-bad-harzburg.de  und im Newsletter !!

Gruß Axel


----------



## Harzerbub (7. Februar 2012)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> 30.06 würde mir auch gut passen
> 
> Danke für die Antwort



Aufpassen Braunlage mit neuer Strecke   In Hohegeiß !!!!


Axel


----------



## Glitscher (7. Februar 2012)

Harzerbub schrieb:


> Aufpassen Braunlage mit neuer Strecke   In Hohegeiß !!!!
> 
> 
> Axel



überspitzt könnte man sagen, das 1.x mit wirklicher (mtb)-strecke, wenn es denn so kommt wie beschrieben...


----------



## Harzerbub (9. Februar 2012)

Glitscher schrieb:


> überspitzt könnte man sagen, das 1.x mit wirklicher (mtb)-strecke, wenn es denn so kommt wie beschrieben...




na ja man   weiß es noch nicht genau !!

Überraschung ist angesagt . Warten wir es ab !!


----------



## deeptrain (9. Februar 2012)

Wenn in Braunlage eine neue Strecke is fahre ich den Marathon auch gerne mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (9. Februar 2012)

da bist du sicher nicht alleine!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. Februar 2012)

dto.

an Braunlage hab ich nicht mal gedacht, Altenau ist was für trekking Räder,
 Aussage kräftige Infos zu CZ neu wären hilfreich CZ alt (nicht mal für trekking Räder)
auf Hohegeiss hoffe ich.

Sonst halt nur Harzburg und natürlich Schierke!!


----------



## Harzerbub (11. Februar 2012)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> dto.
> 
> an Braunlage hab ich nicht mal gedacht, Altenau ist was für trekking Räder,
> Aussage kräftige Infos zu CZ neu wären hilfreich CZ alt (nicht mal für trekking Räder)
> ...




Altenau zumindest auch mit neuer Streckenführung  aber sicher ähnlich un der Anlage.
CLZ naja  steile lange Anstiege. Trail wenig 
Gruß aus Harzburg !!

Axel


----------



## Harzerbub (11. Februar 2012)

ACHTUNG !!!   Anmeldung ist "ONLINE"  www.mtb-bad-harzburg.de

immer informiert sein  den Newsletter abonnieren

Gruß Axel


----------



## chris29 (20. Februar 2012)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> dto.
> 
> an Braunlage hab ich nicht mal gedacht, Altenau ist was für trekking Räder,
> Aussage kräftige Infos zu CZ neu wären hilfreich CZ alt (nicht mal für trekking Räder)
> ...



Also die Meinung kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen.
Clausthal und auch Altenau, sind garantiert nicht mit Trekkingräder befahrbar, zumindest keine 3 Runden. Und eines ist sicher: Für die breite MTB- Masse, sind Strecken wie Schierke auf der Langdistanz, gerade bei schlechten Wetter, einfach zu technisch. Es mag ja sein das Du als absoluter MTB Profi solche Strecken auf den Hinterrad fährst, von anderen Teilnehmern kam bisher fast nur Positives! Braunlage war ein Sonderfall, dass simmt.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Februar 2012)

würde ich so unterschreiben.

der endurothon ist richtig hart.
braunlage hingegen war die letzten jahre jedenfalls absolut nicht mtb würdig.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (22. Februar 2012)

Schierke bietet eben die Möglichkeiten sich zu steigern
(von einem zu nächsten oder übernächsten Jahr), nicht nur konditionell sonder eben auch technisch.
 Das ist halt netter und natürlich auch aufwendiger als kurz=1 mittel=2 lang=3 Runden.


----------



## Harzerbub (22. Februar 2012)

ACHTUNG !!!  Wir verschieben den Start in Bad Harzburg vom Hartplatz direkt vor die Tribünen der Rennbahn !!!! stay tuned  auch mit unserem Newsletter auf www.mtb-bad-harzburg.de


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Februar 2012)

die seite zum harzer mtb cup 2012 ist online!

http://www.harzer-mtb-cup.de/


----------



## Glitscher (29. Februar 2012)

Auch gerad gesehen. Und Braunlage/Hohegeiß ist glücklicherweise wirklich am 30.! Läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kwark (2. April 2012)

Kann man die Strecke schon fahren oder geht das erst bei der Besichtigung?


----------



## Harzerbub (3. April 2012)

kwark schrieb:


> Kann man die Strecke schon fahren oder geht das erst bei der Besichtigung?



Die Strecke ist offenund kann befahren werden !!!
am Cafe Goldberg über die treppe nach unten  im Rennen geht es über die Weide

Gruß Axel


----------



## kwark (4. April 2012)

Harzerbub schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist offenund kann befahren werden !!!
> am Cafe Goldberg über die treppe nach unten  im Rennen geht es über die Weide
> 
> Gruß Axel




Danke für die Info


----------



## Harzerbub (6. April 2012)

Am morgigen Sonnabend den 7.4.2012 ab 14:00 offizielle Streckenbesichtigung !! Treffpunkt Sportpark Bad Harzburg
!!
Frohe Ostern !!


----------



## Harzerbub (15. April 2012)

ACHTUNG HEUTE !!! offizielle Streckenbesichtigung Treffpunkt Parkplatz am Sportpark an der Rennbahn in Bad Harzburg abfahrt ab 14:00 Uhr


----------



## sbie (21. April 2012)

Harzerbub schrieb:


> Streckenbesichtigung Treffpunkt Parkplatz am Sportpark


Moin,
habe 3 Stunden Anfahrt, darf die Strecke am Samstag, 28.4. auch befahren werden?
Gruß


----------



## Harzerbub (21. April 2012)

Ja  na Klar  darf Sie !!

Axel


----------



## Harzerbub (21. April 2012)

ACHTUNG  morgen 24 Uhr Online Meldeschluß !!!!!
Also ran an die Tasten !!!

Nordharzer RSG


----------



## Harzerbub (21. April 2012)

Achtung wie jedes Jahr  am Sonnabend vor dem Rennen  28.04 2012 Kinder und Jzgendrennen ab 13:30 Sprint Challenge ab 18:00 Uhr.
Und am Vormittag wieder Das Power Flower Team mit einem Fahrtechnik Seminar:_ 
DAS LOHNT RICHTIG lest unten Anmeldungen vor Ort sind mÃ¶glich .
MTB fahren bekommt eine neue Dimension !!! www.mtb-bad-harzburg.de

*Fahrtechnikseminar  in Bad Harzburg*
*Liebe Biker/innen und Fahrtechnikinteressierte,*

am 28. April 2012 werden wir ein Basic Fahrtechnikseminar in Bad Harzburg 
durchfÃ¼hren.

Beginn: 10.30 Uhr, Kursdauer: ca. 3 Std.

Treffpunkt : Am Power Flower Mobil auf dem GelÃ¤nde der Galopprennbahn des Bad Harzburger Bioracer Marathons, in Bad Harzburg.

Kursinhalte:

Basic: Grundposition auf dem Bike, Kurventechnik, Bremsen, Balance, 
richtiges bergauf und bergab Fahren, Schalten, kleine Hindernisse Ã¼berwinden

Ziel der Kurse: Biken mit mehr FahrspaÃ, mehr Kontrolle und Erweiterung des 
individuellen FahrkÃ¶nnens.

Unser Vorteil, wir unterrichten grundsÃ¤tzlich mit zwei sehr erfahrenen 
Trainerinnen, das heiÃt wir kÃ¶nnen sehr individuell auf das FahrkÃ¶nnen der 
Teilnehmer/innen eingehen, sodass sich niemand Ã¼ber- oder unterfordert 
fÃ¼hlt. Das GelÃ¤nde in Bad Harzburg ist ideal, es bietet fÃ¼r alle Level 
ausreichend MÃ¶glichkeiten, sodass wir auch flexibel auf euer KÃ¶nnen und eure 
WÃ¼nsche eingehen kÃ¶nnen. Gleichzeitig kann es auch ein gute Vorbereitung auf 
das Rennen am Sonntag sein.
Es kÃ¶nnen aber auch gerne Biker/innen teilnehmen die nicht am Rennen 
teilnehmen.

Fotos von bisherigen Kursen, findet ihr hier: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/164239

Preis pro Person: 59,- â¬

Die KursgebÃ¼hr muss bis zum 20.04.2012 auf unserem Konto eingegangen 
sein.
Die Bankdaten erhaltet ihr umgehend nach der Anmeldung.

Anmeldung unter  [email protected]. Bitte bei der Anmeldung per email 
unbedingt angeben: Name, Adresse, Geb.-Datum und Mobilnummer.

AusrÃ¼stung: FunktionstÃ¼chtiges Bike, auÃerdem:

AusrÃ¼stung: Helm, Handschuhe, Knieschoner und Flatpedals, auÃerdem empfehlen 
wir auch das Tragen einer Brille.

Wenn ihr selber nicht ausreichend AusrÃ¼stung habt, teilt uns dieses 
mÃ¶glichst vorher mit, dann kÃ¶nnen wir euch die Sachen kostenlos ausleihen.

Solltet ihr noch Fragen haben, kÃ¶nnt ihr euch gerne bei uns melden.

Wir freuen uns darauf, euch bald persÃ¶nlich kennenzulernen und eine tolle 
Zeit auf dem Bike mit euch zu verbringen.

Bis dahin, viele GrÃ¼Ãe

Sonja & Anja

Team Power Flower / KONA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottracer (24. April 2012)

Superstrecke. War heute mal schnuppern .Wetter wird auch gut also bis Sonntag.


----------



## Harzerbub (24. April 2012)

Noch 5 Tage !!


----------



## Anto (24. April 2012)

Scottracer schrieb:


> Superstrecke. War heute mal schnuppern .Wetter wird auch gut also bis Sonntag.



Ich warte dann am Ziel auf dich zum Smaltalk. Also nicht so bummeln!


----------



## Maracuja10 (25. April 2012)

Ist die Strecke Samstag Nachmittag schon markiert/abgesteckt? Wollte sie dann mal einmal abfahren.


----------



## Harzerbub (25. April 2012)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Ist die trecke Samstag Nachmittag schon markiert/abgesteckt? Wollte sie dann mal einmal abfahren.



Ja so wird es sein am Sonnabend morgenj  wird die Strecke abgeschildert !


----------



## Maracuja10 (25. April 2012)

Super! 

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neubicolt (25. April 2012)

Harzerbub schrieb:


> Ja so wird es sein am Sonnabend morgenj  wird die Strecke abgeschildert !



Perfekt, ich werden Samstag auch schonmal ne Runde drehen. Von wann bis wann ist Samstag die Anmeldung möglich?

Gruß Christian


----------



## Harzerbub (25. April 2012)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Perfekt, ich werden Samstag auch schonmal ne Runde drehen. Von wann bis wann ist Samstag die Anmeldung möglich?
> 
> Gruß Christian




ab 17:00 Uhr 

Ab 18:00 Sprint Challenge  unbedingt mitmachen   SPASSS !!!

Axel


----------



## Ingo24 (28. April 2012)

Ist schon jemand die Strecke abgefahren und kann sagen wie die Bodenverhältnisse sind?
gruß Ingo


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. April 2012)

Salve!

Die Bodenverhältnisse sind gut:
Start auf Asphalt, Waldautobahn (fester Schotter)
Singletrail (klassischer Nadelwaldboden: fest mit Grip, trocken, Nadeln),
dann wechseln sich Waldautobahn und Trail (zT schmaler Wanderweg) ab, einige downhill Stellen harztypisch (leicht felsig, zT. Bodenfeuchte, eine Bachdurchfahrt). Am Ende Wiesendownhill und wieder der Asphalt im Start/Zielbereich...also nix Schlamm wie in Münsingen

Ich fahre raceking 2.2, der ging Freitag gut

Und das Wetter wird gut...

LG, GKR


----------



## Ingo24 (28. April 2012)

Danke,für die super Beschreibung,dann kann ich die Racing Ralph fahren.
gruß Ingo


----------



## Harzerbub (28. April 2012)

Ingo24 schrieb:


> Danke,für die super Beschreibung,dann kann ich die Racing Ralph fahren.
> gruß Ingo




Schnelle Reifen sind angesagt . Wenn kein Regen dann Super schnell und spaßig.

Welcome Axel !!!!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (29. April 2012)

großes Lob !!!
 sehr gute und stressfreie Organisation.
hart rauf und mit Hetz 3 runter


nächstes Jahr bitte noch 2 Tails mehr runter


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (29. April 2012)

Salve!
Dito! Entspannter Event, Reifenfressender Streckenverlauf, Hartprofil Super

LG, GKR


----------



## kettenteufel (29. April 2012)

Super Veranstaltung

Habe leider auf irgenteiner Abfahrt meinen Tacho verloren.(Habe ich erst beim wieder bergauffahren  nach Start/Ziel gemerkt)
Falls jemand einen Sigma Sport ROX 9.0 gefunden hat oder noch findet: das ist meiner 
(gibt auch einen kleinen Finderlohn)


----------



## Harzerbub (30. April 2012)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> Dito! Entspannter Event, Reifenfressender Streckenverlauf, Hartprofil Super
> 
> LG, GKR



Vielen Dank und weiterhin Sport frei und Kette rechts !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boc-M (30. April 2012)

Super tolle Veranstaltung! Vielen Dank für die perfekte Organisation.  Es hat mir richtig Spaß gemacht.

 Gibt es vielleicht schon Fotos?[FONT="]

 [/FONT]


----------



## Harzerbub (30. April 2012)

kettenteufel schrieb:


> Super Veranstaltung
> 
> Habe leider auf irgenteiner Abfahrt meinen Tacho verloren.(Habe ich erst beim wieder bergauffahren  nach Start/Ziel gemerkt)
> Falls jemand einen Sigma Sport ROX 9.0 gefunden hat oder noch findet: das ist meiner
> (gibt auch einen kleinen Finderlohn)



Wenn er von uns gefunden wird  bekommst Du Ihn auch wieder !!!!

Grüße Axel


----------

